# Over the shoulder bow sling?



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Depending on what you want they can be really easy. I made a simple webbing loop that I larks head over my stab. My bow hangs vertical and at my side for the walk in.

I like your screen name!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm honestly not too sure. She is pretty short so I think a sling thay carries the bow horizontal would be best.

Other than that I just wanted to make one because I coukd use her favorite colors or make it more personal than just a Primos sling from cabelas.

Depending on how it turns out I'll decide if I want to make one for myself. If I do that then I will be after one that is quick and easy to get the bow out of


----------



## 2wheels1love (Mar 7, 2015)

I had one made out of paracord from a guy here on AT. Think it was $35 shipped tyd and came out fantastic. Any color combo you want. If your interested I can look through my old PMs and find his screen name. It was "Jason" something, can't remember the rest off hand.


----------



## 2wheels1love (Mar 7, 2015)

His screen name is "jason060788" figured I'd just throw it up in case you were interested. Was a real good guy did great work...


----------



## flyfisher117 (Sep 12, 2009)

Only reason I can't buy one is money. Im a broke college kid. I had to quit shooting rifle/pistol because it was too much so I am getting back into archery. 
As long as I don't start breaking arrows its a bit cheaper. :roll eyes:

I have parachute cord and lots of it. I have/had nylon strapping if I can find it. I just wasn't sure what route to go.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I make them... Paracord. I use about 50' of paracord give or take depending on the pattern. 
This is a matching bow sling and wrist sling. 



Used 2 ways. Loops over the cams... Flip bow over and it falls off.



Or tied off to the riser... Hangs to the side while you shoot


----------



## flyfisher117 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas! Is it bad to run anything through the cam and/or idler pulleys? I was kind of thinking about a basic design like yours but instead making a loop at the end of the sling and one 6 inches up. Then running the end of the sling through idler pullet and cam or machine spots on riser then using an S-Biner to connect loop to loop.
If that makes sense.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

In the pic where it is tied on to the riser I permanently tied on a couple "D" loops and just tie to those... Could fasten clips but I don't bother as the sling just falls to the side and I can shoot with it attached.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

If you run it through your cam or idler you wont be able to shoot with it there.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

flyfisher117 said:


> Has anyone ever made their own over the shoulder bow slings? What did you use? How did you do it.


b0w bender shows a simple one here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2077218. May give you some more ideas. - John


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

jhinaz said:


> b0w bender shows a simple one here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2077218. May give you some more ideas. - John


thanks :beer:


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

There was a thread on DIY paracord projects in this forum that probably had pictures of several types of slings.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Get yourself one of the Primos slings!!!! They cover your strings while walking in and I even climb to my stand with it over my shoulder. Best money spent as far as hunting gadgets go.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

This was the thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2432268


----------



## camar068 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the link to the other post jhinaz


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

DIY Bow Sling right here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhXpdlE8XKY


----------



## Rasstus (May 13, 2005)

Check these out very nice.
www.bowhookslings.com


----------



## flyfisher117 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the links and pics all. Still looking at seeing if I can create my own without directly copying someone else


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

flyfisher117 said:


> Has anyone ever made their own over the shoulder bow slings?
> 
> What did you use? How did you do it. The lady friend wants one. I was trying to figure out how I could do an adjustable paracord one but I am not sure.


I'm not at home to take a picture but I made one from a cheap rifle sling from Wal Mart. I also purchased two plastic fastners/buckles from WalMart camping section (see link) and put them on each end. You could accomplish the same thing with a 3-4' piece of 1" web strap. I just wrap the strap around the limbs next to the riser, buckle the fastner and away I go. It can be removed in about 5 seconds.http://http://www.walmart.com/ip/Parachute-Buckle-For-1-Strap/32830866


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

I made mine from para cord and two antler tips about 1 1/2" long. Drill the tips in the middle put cord through and knot so one is at each end of the sling. About 6" back from the ends tie a permanent loop just big enough to push the antler tips through I put each end around one side of the riser and slip the tips through the loops so the bow rides string down with the para cord over my shoulder. Quiet, light, and cheap doesnt get better than that. Customize the length for you and your bow. Try it you like it lol!


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Buckdt (Aug 9, 2004)

A simple one that I have made is that I cut off some additional webbing from a ratchet strap, about 3'-0, took two of those key ring snap clips that you can buy for keys, place one at each end of the strap, take the webbing run it through the key ring attached to the snap, lap over & sow together on a sewing machine. Just snap onto your bow cam on each end & throw over your shoulder. Very easy to roll up & store it in your pockets or wherever.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

I use the shoulder straps you get with most bags/packs you buy.
Mine have the plastic clips.
Luckily my Alien bows have a built in loop on the riser to clip to.:wink:

Kev


----------



## amayumi (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi all

I came to the forum today to search for ideas of permanently attached over the shoulder slings, like the one above, made of paracord and then attached to the riser by some kind of knot or buckle.


But i have noticed that most of users here in the forum does prefer to use the primos neoprene sling model, that seems to be bigger, weight more and be more complex to deploy.


Questions:


1. Does the use of a permanently attached sling to the riser can be prejudicial to the shooting? I mean, the model above thats supposed to hang aside the riser when its time to shoot.

2. I am a little concerned about the primos sling Wri

Weight and cumbersomeness. Why does the People here prefer this model ? It seems more complex and also require more time to proceed its removal before shooting.

Thanks for the patience.

Cheers


----------



## amayumi (Mar 21, 2011)

This one 



> Or tied off to the riser... Hangs to the side while you shoot


----------



## amayumi (Mar 21, 2011)

amayumi said:


> Hi all
> 
> I came to the forum today to search for ideas of permanently attached over the shoulder slings, like the one above, made of paracord and then attached to the riser by some kind of knot or buckle.
> 
> ...


Up

:embara:


----------

